# FU auch ohne FI?



## c-teg74 (25 September 2008)

Hallo,

besteht eigentlich auch die möglichkeit oder besser gesagt, ist es zulässig einen FU auch ohne FI zu betreiben? Reichen die intregierten Schutmaßnahmen des FU´s aus?
Bei größeren Leistungen von Motoren lösen 30mA Allstrom FI´s trotdem aus. Trotz aller möglichkeiten zum absenken des Ableitsrom´s. Und ab 300mA ist es ja kein Personenschutz mehr. 

Währe für hilfe oder Tip´s sehr dankbar.

MFG


----------



## Maxl (25 September 2008)

Das hängt davon ab, wo das Ding zum Einsatz kommt, und welche Normen Du für die Installation anwenden musst.
Im Bereich eines Privathauses wirst Du um einen 30mA FI nicht herumkommen. In Industrieinstallationen sieht es natürlich anders aus.

Die einzige Schutzmaßnahme eines FU ist im Prinzip nur eine Nullung. Sprich: irgendwann steigt das Ding mit Überstrom aus. Für Personenschutz definitiv nicht zulässig!

mfg Maxl


----------



## c-teg74 (26 September 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

das mit der Hausintallation hab ich mir schon gedacht. Mit den Normen ist das so eine sache.Wir machen "normal Industrie Installationen" genauer gesagt ich mach in Springbrunnenanlagen, also lustige Wasserspiele. Mit der Hausinstallation haben wir nix zu tun. Und ich richte mich nach den  Industrie Normen. Das Problem ist nur das wir in irgendein Technikraum untergebracht werden. Und kriegen da eine Sepperate Zuleitung. Der Raum ist nur für die Haustechnik zugänglich. Wie das so einem fall aussieht kann mir niemand genau sagen.

MFG


----------



## Homer79 (26 September 2008)

Hallo,

wo steht bitte, das ein Frequenzumrichter über einen FI betrieben werden muss 

Gruß


----------



## marcengbarth (26 September 2008)

Ich nehme mal an, dass ein 30mA FI eingebaut werden muss, sobald Personen Zugang zu dem Springbrunnen haben.

Am besten mal in der entsprechenden BGV nachschauen oder bei der BG nachfragen.


----------



## moeins (26 September 2008)

Ja genau, das ist richtig.
Selbst Steckdosen die in der Industrie aussen am Schaltschrank angebracht werden, müssen über einen FI abgesichert sein. Wird in vielen Fällen einfach "vergessen".
Wenn da mal ein Mitarbeiter anfasst und liegen bleibt, wirds sowohl für den Betreiber als auch den Ersteller der Anlage eng. Da kann man schnell mal Schwedische Gardinen von innen beobachten


----------



## Homer79 (26 September 2008)

> Hallo,
> 
> besteht eigentlich auch die möglichkeit oder besser gesagt, ist es zulässig einen FU auch ohne FI zu betreiben? Reichen die intregierten Schutmaßnahmen des FU´s aus?
> Bei größeren Leistungen von Motoren lösen 30mA Allstrom FI´s trotdem aus. Trotz aller möglichkeiten zum absenken des Ableitsrom´s. Und ab 300mA ist es ja kein Personenschutz mehr.
> ...


Das mit dem Springbrunnen leuchtet mir ja ein, aber warum prinzipiell FI mit FU?
Laut DIN VDE 0100-410 geht es mit dem FI um Steckdosenstromkreise bis 20A die durch Laien benutzt werden können...

Gruß


----------



## phil87 (26 September 2008)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Springbrunnen leuchtet mir ja ein, aber warum prinzipiell FI mit FU?
> Laut DIN VDE 0100-410 geht es mit dem FI um Steckdosenstromkreise bis 20A die durch Laien benutzt werden können...
> 
> Gruß




das ist die richtige antwort, wenn direkt angeschlossen wird (ohne steckdosen, lichtkreise) wird kein FI vorgeschrieben!!!


----------



## c-teg74 (28 September 2008)

Danke an alle, für die Tip´s. Die VDE war mir nicht mehr ganz geläufig.

mfg


----------



## wincc (28 September 2008)

moeins schrieb:


> Ja genau, das ist richtig.
> Selbst Steckdosen die in der Industrie aussen am Schaltschrank angebracht werden, müssen über einen FI abgesichert sein. Wird in vielen Fällen einfach "vergessen".
> Wenn da mal ein Mitarbeiter anfasst und liegen bleibt, wirds sowohl für den Betreiber als auch den Ersteller der Anlage eng. Da kann man schnell mal Schwedische Gardinen von innen beobachten




Wie wird das mit Altmaschinen gehandhabt???

Steckdosen im und am Schaltschrank........ bzw an der Maschine ??


----------



## MW (29 September 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> Wie wird das mit Altmaschinen gehandhabt???
> 
> Steckdosen im und am Schaltschrank........ bzw an der Maschine ??


 
Möchte meinen das in dem Fall der Bestandsschutz greift

(100 % sicher bin ich mir aber nicht )


----------



## Homer79 (29 September 2008)

> Wie wird das mit Altmaschinen gehandhabt???
> 
> Steckdosen im und am Schaltschrank........ bzw an der Maschine ??


Hallo,

wenn an der Anlage oder Maschine nichts verändert wird/wurde
gilt die Norm zum Zeitpunkt der Errichtung. Repariert werden bzw. Ausgetauscht werden darf (ohne auf die jetztige Norm umrüsten zu müssen), aber nicht verändert oder umverlegt.

Gruß


----------



## Peter_AUT (15 April 2010)

*Immer FU mit FI?*

Ich habe folgendes in eine Broschüre gelesen:
Sind in elektrischen Anlagen glatte Gleichfehlerströme zu 
erwarten, so ist laut VDE 0160 / EN 50178  Absätze 5.2.11.2 und 5.3.2.3) und laut DIN VDE 0100-530 (Absatz 531.3.2) allstromsensitive
FI – Schutzeinrichtungen zu verwenden, auch wenn die elektronischen Betriebsmittel der elektrischen Anlage fest (ohne Steckvorrichtung) angeschlossen sind. Dieses trifft z. B. für dreiphasig betriebene FU zu.

Ich dachte immer, bei festangeschlossenen Geräten braucht man keine FI.
Außerdem frage ich mich, (wenn das so stimmt) warum dann umrichterfeste FI eingesetzt werden. (z.B. bei Aufzügen vom Hersteller vorgeschrieben).

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Homer79 (15 April 2010)

die vde 160? hab ich zwar nicht zur hand, aber in der0100-530 steht drin, das wenn mit diesen strömen zu rechnen ist und man einen fi einsetzen muss, das man dann nur einen allstromsensitiven nehmen darf...nicht immer einen fi nehmen muss. die normalen lösen unter umständen bei dieser art von fehlerströmen nicht aus...


----------



## Peter_AUT (15 April 2010)

Danke für die Antwort!
Meine Frage müsste dann wohl lauten:
Unter welchen Umständen muss ich einen FI bei einem direkt angeschlossenen Motor verwenden?


----------



## Sesssko (15 April 2010)

Ist eine Maschine per Definition nicht ein Verbund von Teilen, von denen mindestens eines bewegslich ist? Falls das Teil also dann auch als Maschine gilt, so würde ich nach der EN 60204-1 (DIN VDE 0113.1) arbeiten.

Die EN 60204-1 und auch die DIN VDE 0100-540 fordern bei Geräten die einen zu erwartenden Ableitstrom >10mA AC oder DC haben einen Schutzleiterquerschnitt von mindestens 10mm² CU (16mm² AL) oder wo der Querschnitt geringer ist, einen zweiten Schutzleiter vom gleichen Querschnitt bis zu dem Punkt, wo ein Schutzleiter von min. 10mm² CU vorhanden ist.

Stellt sich hierbei also auch noch die Frage ob es eigentlich Sinn macht einen RCD einzusetzen. Zumal der ja dann sowieso einer vom Typ B (Allstromsensitiv) sein muss (wegen der zu erwartenden reinen Gleichfehlerströme).
Schalgt mich, aber ich würde bei einer Festinstallation von einem FU immer auf den RCD verzichten.


----------



## sps-questioner (15 April 2010)

also ich weiss ja nicht aber so ´weit ich weiss fliegt der fi beim fu anlauf jedesmal raus...zumindest bei  mir in der firma....


----------



## Peter_AUT (15 April 2010)

@ sps-questioner
Das ist auch meine Sorge - der Mehrpreis schreckt mich nicht (ist schon kalkuliert).
@Sesssko
Das mit dem zweiten Schutzleiter steht auch in der Beschreibung vom FU (SEW). Von mindestens 10mm² steht da (so glaube ich) nichts. 
Wobei es natürlich einleuchtend ist. 
Resume wäre dann aber, dass jede Maschine mit FU´s mindestens mit einem 5x10mm² Kabel angeschlossen werden müsste, auch wenn die Leistung nur 1kW wäre.


----------



## MSB (15 April 2010)

Peter_AUT schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auch meine Sorge - der Mehrpreis schreckt mich nicht (ist schon kalkuliert).


Das ganze liegt am sog. Einschaltrush der durch den EMV-Filter verursacht wird,
das ganze kann durch Wahl des richtigen Filters "Ableitstromarm" vermieden werden.



			
				Peter_AUT schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem zweiten Schutzleiter steht auch in der Beschreibung vom FU (SEW). Von mindestens 10mm² steht da (so glaube ich) nichts.
> Wobei es natürlich einleuchtend ist.
> Resume wäre dann aber, dass jede Maschine mit FU´s mindestens mit einem 5x10mm² Kabel angeschlossen werden müsste, auch wenn die Leistung nur 1kW wäre.


Stellt sich jetzt natürlich noch die Frage inwiefern du mit entsprechend hohen Ableitströmen zu rechnen hast,
im Normalfall dürftest du aber unter den 10mA bleiben, voraussetzung "Ableitstromarmer EMV-Filter".

Aus EMV-Gründen ist es ohnehin, vollkommen unabhängig von EMV-Forderungen,
den Schutzleiterquerschnitt etwas größer zu dimensionieren.
Es ist allerdings auch kein Thema den Schutzleiter separat in den Schrank zu führen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Peter_AUT (16 April 2010)

Habe jetzt einen neue Aussage:
Aus Sicht des Arbeitsnehmerschutzes ist der FI kein Thema, da keine
Steckdose. Somit wäre dies nur ein Brandschutz.
Das Problem tritt bei der CE-Kennzeichnung auf, da in diesem Fall 
die harminisierten Normen eingehalten werden müssten. 
Somit wird ein allstromsensitiver FI notwendig.


----------



## Homer79 (16 April 2010)

und was steht in dieser norm über brandschutz?
würde mich wirklich mal interessieren...speziell für deine anwendung oder allgemein?


----------



## Peter_AUT (16 April 2010)

1. tut es mir leit wenn ich die Pferde scheu mache
2. verfüge ich leider nicht über die angeführten Normen (würde es erleichtern)
3. Ich denke dass die Frage mittlerweile allgemein ist, weil wenn die 
Aussagen stimmen, würde das wohl sehr viele Anlagen betreffen.

Einphasige FU´s sind angeblich ausgenommen, weil sie über eine Nullpunktverbindung verfügen.

Bei SEW steht verkürzt:
...auf den Einsatz von FI soll verzichtet werden, wenn für direkten oder indirekten Berührungsschutz vorgeschrieben, dann Typ B 
das leuchtet mit ein. 
Ich sehe meine momentanten Möglichkeiten so:
3 einphasige FU´s ohne oder mit normalen FI
3 dreiphasige FU´s mit FI Typ B


----------



## MSB (16 April 2010)

Also es gibt in keiner mir bekannten Norm eine definitive Forderung nach einem FI-Schutz.

Ich kenne generell nur 3 Sachen wo ein FI gefordert wird:
- Bad
- Durch Laien bedienbare Steckdose, wobei es hier z.B. für Maschinen die Ausnahme "ständige Überwachung durch Fachkräfte" gibt
- Brandschutz in feuergefährdeten Betriebsstätten, unwiderbringliche Güter (Kunst z.B.) ... möglicherweise noch EX-Anlagen, wobei ich da jetzt nicht explizit recherchiert habe ...


			
				VDE0100-482 schrieb:
			
		

> 482.1.7 Kabel- und Leitungsanlagen, ausgenommen mineralisolierte Leitungen und Stromschienensysteme,
> müssen bei Isolationsfehlern geschützt werden:
> a) In TN- und TT-Systemen mit Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen (RCDs) mit einem Bemessungsdifferenzstrom
> N 300 mA I= nach den zutreffenden Betriebsmittelnormen.



Zu den genannten Umrichterfesten FI's, diese sind so ziemlich der größte Mist der momentan am Markt angeboten wird weil:
- Bei glatten Gleichfehlerströmen löst der genau so wenig aus, wie jeder andere beliebige Typ A FI, ergo also absolut sinnlos das Teil
- Der einzige Unterschied zum Typ A-FI, der Auslöser ist über einen HF-Filter am Summenstromwandler,
somit wird das Auslösen durch den hochfrequenten Einschaltrusch unterbunden.
Obige Aussage beziehen sich auf die Möller FI PXF-U (oder so ähnlich).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (16 April 2010)

Peter_AUT schrieb:


> Einphasige FU´s sind angeblich ausgenommen, weil sie über eine Nullpunktverbindung verfügen.



Diese Aussage ist Pauschal gesprochen Blödsinn, ganz einfach weil sie nicht den Kern trifft!
Das ganze hängt einfach davon ab WIE ein Fehlerstrom NACH dem Gleichrichter für den FI "ausschaut"!



			
				VDE0100-530 schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen (RCDs) des Typs A sind für die Schaltungen 1, 4, 5, 8 und 9 geeignet.
> Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen (RCDs) des Typs B sind für alle dargestellten Schaltungen 1 bis 9 geeignet.



Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ludewig (16 April 2010)

MSB schrieb:





> Also es gibt in keiner mir bekannten Norm eine definitive Forderung nach einem FI-Schutz.


Das ist meines Wissens richtig. Fest angeschlossene Geräte in TN-Systemen brauchen normalerweise keinen FI.

So selten sind aber TT-Systeme auch wieder nicht, und da ist ein FI absolut notwendig, insbesondere beim Export nach West- und Südeuropa.


----------



## MSB (16 April 2010)

@Ludewig
Streng genommen ist auch das wieder falsch, jedenfalls in good old germany.

Selbst in einem TT-System ist ein FI NICHT absolut notwendig, außer in o.g. "Sonderfällen",
solange ich Messtechnisch nachweisen kann, das die Abschaltzeit (0,2s TT, 0,4s TN bis 32A) 
der Sicherung im Erdschlussfall (in dem Fall dann Kurzschluss) eingehalten wird.
Natürlich wird das in der Form eher selten der Fall sein ... aber laut VDE durchaus möglich und zulässig.

Heißt:
Wenn das Erdungssystem im TT-System entsprechend niederohmig ist,
kannst du das TT-System fast als TN-System betrachten,
von den anzuwendenden Schutzmaßnahmen her betrachtet.

Also ist die Forderung des FI's im TT-System auch nur "indirekter" Natur,
nämlich in dem Sinn, das der Erdungswiderstand selten bis nie so niederohmig ist, das die Sicherung in der entsprechenden Zeit auslösen kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Peter_AUT (16 April 2010)

Also, damit ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe (Im übrigen gehe ich mal von TN Systemen aus):

Beim Einsatz von Umrichtern sind zu 99,9% RCD´s vom Typ A nicht geeignet.

Schließe mich somit der Aussage über die umrichterfesten FI´s an.
Wozu gibt´s sowas? Um Leute zu verwirren?
Wie schon mal geschrieben - eine große Aufzugsfirma schreibt umrichterfeste FI´s für die Zuleitung vor - wozu?

Mir bleibt jetzt noch der Text in meiner Broschüre:


> "Sind in elektrischen Anlagen glatte Gleichfehlerströme (keine Nullpunktberührung) zu erwarten, so sind laut VDE 0160/EN50178, Absätze 5.2.11.2 und 5.3.2.3 und DIN VDE 0100-530 Absatz 531.3.2 allstromsensitive RCD Schutzeinrichtungen zu verwenden, auch wenn die elektronischen Betriebsmittel der elektrischen Anlage fest (ohne Steckvorrichtung) angeschlossen sind. Trifft z.B auf dreiphasig betriebene FU zu."


Ist das jetzt einfach falsch?
Ich werde mir wohl die Normen besorgen....

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße


----------



## MSB (16 April 2010)

Peter_AUT schrieb:
			
		

> Schließe mich somit der Aussage über die umrichterfesten FI´s an.
> Wozu gibt´s sowas? Um Leute zu verwirren?


Also laut meiner bisherigen Auffassung habe ich nicht die geringste Ahnung warum es "sowas" gibt,
OK die Dinger sind also sicher Betriebssicher ... die lösen bei HF-Ableitströmen und Gleichfehlerströmen gar nicht aus ...
Abgesehen davon widersprechen die Teile auch eindeutig der zitierten VDE0100-530.



			
				Peter_AUT schrieb:
			
		

> Mir bleibt jetzt noch der Text in meiner Broschüre:
> Ist das jetzt einfach falsch?


Falsch ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck, dämlich formuliert triffts wohl eher.
Letzten Endes ist die Aussage:
Wenn RCD dann Typ B.
Eine zwanghafte Forderung ist in keinem Fall gegeben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Homer79 (17 April 2010)

> Letzten Endes ist die Aussage:
> Wenn RCD dann Typ B.
> Eine zwanghafte Forderung ist in keinem Fall gegeben.



...dem stimme ich 100% zu...
...ich würde, da es ja bei dem Motor nicht gebraucht wird, den FI umgehen...


----------



## mark2110 (26 April 2010)

*FU am FI - Tipps*

Hallo, 

falls ein FI am FU eingesetzt werden muß beispielsweise bei einer mobilen Baumaschine, die an eine Haussteckdose eingesteckt wird oder im  holzverarbeiteten Gewerbe als Brandschutz (300 mA): 

Aufgrund der Gleichstromanteile muß der FU auf jeden Fall an einem allstromsensitven FI angeschlossen werden (sehr teuer!). 

Um die Fehlerströme des FU zu reduzieren gibt es von Schaffner eine Pulsstromunterdrückungsdrossel, die Fehlerströme um den Faktor 10 bis 20 minimiert (siehe unter www.schaffner.com). D.h. die Drossel löst das Problem nicht, aber Dein FI hält ggf.

Der eingesetzte Frequenzumrichter spielt auch eine Rolle: Zum einen die Fehlerströme, die der EMV-Filter verurschacht und zum anderen das geschirmte Motorkabel: Je höher das dU/dt des FUs am Ausgang, desto mehr Fehlerströme. Vergleich einfach mal die max. Kabellänge (geschirmt), die an einem FU ohne zusätzliche Drosseln oder Filter eingesetzt werden darf. Je länger, desto niedrigerer dU/dt desto weniger Fehlerströme. 

Alternative für einige Anwendungen: Statt eines FUs einen Thyristorsteller zum Regeln einsetzten (Lastmoment muß quadratisch sein z. B. bei den meisten Pumpen oder Lüfter). Schau mal auf der Seite von www.schiele-vollmar.de nach. Dort gibt es nähere Informationen. 

VG


----------



## SPS.at (21 Juni 2010)

*FI bei umrichtern im TN-S zumeist erforderlich*

Liebe Forumsmitglieder!
Die Rechtslage in A ist eigentlich eindeutig, leider wird oft aus Kostengründen oder Unkenntnis der Normenlage auf einen FI verzichtet.

In der EN8001 steht für die Ausschaltbedingung der Nullung folgendes:

10.2.1 AUsschaltbedingung
10.2.1.1 Die Kennwerte der Überstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen und die Querschnitte der Leiter müssen so ausgewählt werden, dass bei Auftreten eines Kurz- oder Körperschlusses zwischen einem Außenleiter und dem Neutralleiter oder dem Schutzerdungsleiter bzw. dem PEN-Leiter oder den damit verbundenen Körpern von Betriebsmitteln in den genullten  Verbraucheranlagen und In jenen Teilen des Verteilungsnetzes, in denen die Nullung für den Fehlerschutz der Verbraucheranlagen angewendet wird, die automatische Ausschaltung erfolgt.

Verwendet man nun einen Motorschutzschalter dann müsste der Frequenzumrichter den 13fachen Nennstrom des Leistungsschalter treiben damit dieser sofort ausschaltet, für eine Ausschaltung innerhalb von 5s ist der 7fache Nennstrom notwendig.

Die meisten Umrichter können maximal den 1,5fachen Nennstrom treiben...
Das bedeutet bei einem 22kW Antrieb brät der betroffene mit ca. 60A schön langsam durch, die vorgeschaltete Sicherung (in dem Fall Leistungsschalter) wird bei diesem Strom sicher nicht abschalten...

Daher gilt der Satz aus der EN8001:

10.2.1.2 Kann die Ausschaltbedingung in einem Teil des Verteilungsnetzes nicht erfüllt werden, dann ist in den dort angeschlossenen Verbraucheranlagen eine andere Maßnahme des Fehlerschutzes z.B. FehlerstromSchutzschaltung anzuwenden.

Wer da noch von "keine Pflicht" oder fest angeschlossen oder ähnlichem Unsinn spricht ist entweder unbelehrbar oder ein richtiger sparmeister.

grüße
thomas


----------



## Peter_AUT (21 Juni 2010)

Danke für den Beitrag.
Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, wie die Nullung hinter einem FU funktionieren soll. Wenn überhaupt müsste man ja den internen Motorschutz des FU für eine Berechnung heranziehen wenn es denn funktionieren soll.
Wie auch immer. Das Problem ist also, dass bei fest angeschlossenen Maschinen mit Umrichtern die Nullung nicht angewendet werden kann/darf.
Somit ist es notwendig einen allstromsensitven FI einzusetzen. 
Dieser muss (wenn ich das richtig verstehe) jetzt aber kein 30mA sein, weil es ja nicht um Zusatzschutz sondern eingentlich um den Ersatz der Nullung geht.
Als nächstes frage ich mich warum bei den ganzen Beschreibungen von Servos, FU´s usw. immer vom Einsatz eines FI´s abgeraten wird.
Da gibt es so Texte wie "wenn auf den Einsatz eines FI nicht verzichtet werden kann,..." oder "Wir raten von dem Einsatz eines FI´s ab, wenn doch....


> Die meisten Umrichter können maximal den 1,5fachen Nennstrom treiben...
> Das bedeutet bei einem 22kW Antrieb brät der betroffene mit ca. 60A schön langsam durch, die vorgeschaltete Sicherung (in dem Fall Leistungsschalter) wird bei diesem Strom sicher nicht abschalten...


Sollte in so einem Fall nicht der FU abschalten?


----------



## SPS.at (21 Juni 2010)

*30mA nicht notwendig*

Hallo Peter!

Die internen Erdschlussüberwachungen oder Strombegrenzungen sind für den Schutz vor zu hohen Berührungsspannungen nicht approbiert und daher auch nicht zulässig als Schutzmassnahmen.

Dazu kommt noch die Möglichkeit z.B. die Erdschlussüberwachung abzuschalten - es kann ja nicht sein, dass durch eine Neuparametrierung ohne Erdschlussüberwachung plötzlich die Schutzmassnahme außer Kraft gesetzt wird...

Du hast recht mit dem 30mA-FI, dieser ist nur notwendig wenn der Antrieb steckbar ausgeführt wird, dann müssen allerdings 2 Fehlerstromschutzschalter hintereinander geschaltet werden. 

z.B. ein 100mA S-Type als Fehlerschutz und ein 30mA-G-Type als Zusatzschutz - beide müssen allerdings Allstromsensitiv sein - dies schreibt wiederum die EN50178 vor.

grüße
thomas


----------



## Peter_AUT (21 Juni 2010)

Jetzt aber nochwas:
In den Beschreibungen steht auch oft drinnen, dass der Schutzleiter mit doppelten Außenleiterquerschnitt (bis man auf einen mit 16² kommt) ausgeführt werden muss. Soll dies dazu beitragen die Berührspannung unter 50V zu halten ohne einen FI einsetzen zu müssen oder geht´s da nur um die EMV?
Grüße
Peter


----------



## SPS.at (21 Juni 2010)

*Emv*

Hallo Peter!

Solche oder ähnliche Aussagen habe ich auch schon öfters in Installationsanleitungen z.B. bei ABB-ACS800 gelesen.
Dies betrifft allerdings das Anspeisekabel des Umrichters.

Die EN 50178 Ausrüstung von Starkstromanlagen
mit elektronischen Betriebsmitteln (EB) sagt folgendes:

5.3.2.1 Ableitstrom über den Schutzleiter

Wird bei einem festangeschlossenen EB der betriebsmäßige Ableitstrom von AC 3,5 mA oder DC 10 mA überschritten,
so muß eine der folgenden Bedingungen erfüllt werden:
a) Schutzleiterquerschnitt mindestens 10 mm2 Cu;
ANMERKUNG: Dieser Mindestquerschnitt wurde mit Rücksicht auf seine mechanische Festigkeit festgelegt.
b) Überwachung des Schutzleiters durch eine Einrichtung, die im Fehlerfall zu einer selbsttätigen Abschaltung
des EB führt;
C) Verlegung eines zweiten Leiters, elektrisch parallel zum Schutzleiter, über getrennte Klemmen. 

Vielleicht rührt deine Information ja daher, meiner Meinung nach betrifft das nur den Umrichter selbst.

Natürlich erhöht so ein Potentialausgleich die Sicherheit und verhindert hohe Berührungsspannungen aber der eigentliche Fehlerschutz im 3stufigen Schutzkonzept kann nur "Nullung mit Fehlerstromschutzschalter", wie in der EN8001 beschrieben, heißen.

Grüße
Thomas
PS: Vielleicht kannst du ja einen link schicken für so eine Beschreibung


----------



## Peter_AUT (21 Juni 2010)

http://www.stoeber.de/TDE/G5/DOKUV54/441857_0005.pdf
Auf der Seite 39 (35) findet sich so eine Beschreibung.
Wenn man dann mehrere Servoregler hat, wird das sehr schnell
sehr teuer. 

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## MSB (21 Juni 2010)

> Die meisten Umrichter können maximal den 1,5fachen Nennstrom treiben...
> Das  bedeutet bei einem 22kW Antrieb brät der betroffene mit ca. 60A schön  langsam durch, die vorgeschaltete Sicherung (in dem Fall  Leistungsschalter) wird bei diesem Strom sicher nicht abschalten...



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht!
Es ist zwar richtig das bei ca. 150% des Nennausgangsstroms das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist,
was der Umrichter am Ausgang "freiwillig" ausgeben wird.

ABER:
Es gibt präzise 2 Möglichkeiten:
Die Steuer/Überwachungseinrichtungen/Leistungshalbleiter des FU's sind noch intakt - der Umrichter schaltet den Ausgang weg.
Die Steuer/Überwachungseinrichtung und oder Leistungshalbleiter sind defekt:
Du hast eine richtig satten Kurz/Erdschluss im Ausgang -> Sicherung schaltet ab,
natürlich unter den div. normativen "normalen" Gesichtspunkten, ala Schleifenwiderstand etc.
Das einzige was den Strom in dem Fall noch begrenzt sind 6 richtig hübsch große Dioden,
und eine mehr oder weniger große Anzahl an IGBT's.

Die Berührungsspannung spielt für den Fall auch nicht noch mal eine separate Rolle in der Betrachtung:
Der Schleifenwiderstand muss ohnehin entsprechend niedrig sein.

Natürlich gilt obiges in der Pauschalität auch wieder "nur" für in der Industrie übliche TN-Netze,
bei TT-Netzen ist es quasi nicht mal theoretisch möglich die entsprechenden Abschaltbedingungen einzuhalten.



> Du hast recht mit dem 30mA-FI, dieser ist nur notwendig wenn der Antrieb  steckbar ausgeführt wird, dann müssen allerdings 2  Fehlerstromschutzschalter hintereinander geschaltet werden.


Warum das? Haben die Ösis einen noch größeren Sockenschuss als die Deutschen Normenschreiber, oder wodurch sollte sich das begründen?


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## SPS.at (22 Juni 2010)

@MSB
Morgen erst mal!

Die 2 präzisen Möglichkeiten die du ansprichst sind normativ natürlich nicht erfasst und daher nur theoretischer Natur...

TN-S Netz ist kein "Industriephänomen" - alle EVU in Ö bauen ihre Netze so.

Alle anderen Netzformen kommen neu nur in Krankenhäusern und Inselanlagen zum Einsatz wo sowieso spezielle Normen gelten.

Ich weiß nicht warum sich alle in D so gegen Fehlerstromschutzschalter wehren - wahrscheinlich weils ein Ösi erfunden hat...

Das 3stufige Schutzkonzept sieht folgendes vor:

1.) Basisschutz -Schutz gegen direktes Berühren - z.b. Isolierung
2.) Fehlerschutz - Schutz gegen indirektes Berühren - z.b. Nullung oder Fehlerstromschutzschaltung
3.) Zusatzschutz - 30mA Fehlerstromschutzschalter für Steckdosenkreise

Übrigens in brandgefährdeten Räumen sind in A FI 300mA vorgeschrieben und daher müssen auch dort Steckdosenkreise in brandgefährdeten Räumen 2 FI hintereinander haben.
Das selbe gilt in TT-Netzen wo Fehlerstromschutzschaltung der Fehlerschutz ist - und eben auch bei Nullung wenn die Ausschaltbedingung nicht eingehalten werden kann.

grüße aus wien
thomas


----------



## nico (22 Juni 2010)

SPS.at schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum sich alle in D so gegen Fehlerstromschutzschalter wehren



Normalerweise weiß jeder das ein FI sinnvoll ist, nur in Verbindung mit einem Frequenzumrichter kommt es zu Problemen. Beim Typ A kommt es zu Fehlauslösungen und beim Typ B ebenso (nur das der dazu noch schweineteuer ist).


----------



## SPS.at (22 Juni 2010)

Hello Nico!

Die Verwendung von A-Typen ist ohnehin verboten.

Die Kostenfrage stellt sich nicht da alle Anbieter die gleichen Bedingungen haben, außerdem ist es unser Geschäft elektrotechnische Anlagen zu verkaufen die jeder Überprüfung stand halten und warum nicht mit einem zusätzlichen FI ein Geschäft machen.

Das Märchen von den Fehlauslösungen ist so alt wie der FI-Schutzschalter selbst. Ich habe schon an die hundert Stück eines namhaften SPS-Herstellers verbaut ("FI-SCHUTZSCHALTER TYP B ALLSTROMSENSITIV 25A 3+N-POL IFN 30MA 400V 4TE KURZZEITVERZOEGERT")
mit fc302 Umrichtern und noch nie Probleme gehbt.

Natürlich ist es notwendig die gesamte Anlage konsequent auf den Einsatz von FI-Schaltern abzustimmen, dazu gehören auch Dinge wie Überspannungsschutz, Verdrosselung und Auswahl der EMV-Filter.

So hat es sich im Laufe der Jahre entwickelt daß keine Anlage ohne FI-Schutzschalter unser Haus verläßt, ich denke daß auch diese konsequente Umsetzung einer erfolgreichen Schutzmassnahme und des Elektrotechnikgesetzes im allgemeinen, einen Anteil zum gesamten Geschäftserfolg beiträgt.

grüße
thomas


----------



## nico (22 Juni 2010)

Das mit dem Typ A ist mir auch bekannt, weil der keine Gleichfehlerströme erfassen kann.

Aber ich denke eure Firma ist da eher die Ausnahme, wenn ihr jede Anlage mit FI ausrüstet. 

In manchen Bedienungsanleitungen zu Frequenzumrichtern steht ja sogar drin, dass auf den Einsatz eines FI verzichtet werden sollte und verweisen da auf die Mindestquerschnitte beim PE-Anschluss zu achten.


----------



## SPS.at (22 Juni 2010)

*Mindestquerschnitte*

Hello Nico!

Ich weiß das viele Lieferanten und Kunden das Elektrotechnikgesetz nicht so ernst nehmen - das kann aber bald mal in die Hose gehen.

Angefangen haben wir mit dem konsequenten Fehlerstromschutzschaltereinsatz wie wir eine geflutete Wasseraufbereitungsanlage mit Unterverteilern hatten in deren Umgebung das Wasser regelrecht kochte, die Vorschaltgeräte haben natürlich nicht abgeschaltet...

Das mit den Mindestquerschnitten würde ich gerne mal sehen - habe das nur für die zuleitungen zu den Umrichtern bisher gelesen aber Peter_Aut hat auch von sowas geschrieben...

grüße
thomas


----------



## nico (22 Juni 2010)

Ja es geht auch nur um die Zuleitungen der Umrichter in dem Fall. Das steht z.B. so im Handbuch des Movidrive B von SEW Eurodrive. Kann man sich auf der HP downloaden.


----------



## SPS.at (22 Juni 2010)

*Zuleitung?!*

Die Zuleitung zum Umrichter ist ja meistens das kleinste Problem, dort werden ja die Nullungsbedingungen leicht einzuhalten sein.
Auf der Motorleitung beginnen sich die Geister zu scheiden...

grüße
thomas


----------



## nico (22 Juni 2010)

Laut Handbuch lässt sich so aber die Norm EN 61800-5-1 einhalten. Jedenfalls verstehe ich das so.


----------



## SPS.at (22 Juni 2010)

*En61800-5*

@nico
In der von dir angeführten Norm geht es auf 31 Seiten um den Schutz gegen elektrischen Schlag...

Leider weiß ich nicht was da genau steht aber wenn du schreibst daß du dadurch (Mindestquerschnitte beim PE-Anschluss) die ganze Norm erfüllen kannst dann scheint mir das reichlich übertrieben...

Die Zuleitungsdiskussion rührt daher, dass die betriebsmäßigen Ableitströme schon eine gefährliche Berührungsspannung hervorrufen würden wenn keine Erdung angeschlossen ist oder diese bricht - daher der 2. Leiter.

Der FI von dem hier die Rede ist, ist aber ein Fehlerschutz.

grüße
thomas


----------



## LEDSsuck (8 Juli 2010)

Wir bauen Industrieanlagen. Schutzart Nullung und vor jedem FU kommt ein Leitungsschutzschalter. Passt.


----------



## SPS.at (9 Juli 2010)

*Leitungsschutzschalter - passt*

@Ledssuck

Wenn deine Aussagen nicht gefährlich wären, würde ich sie nicht kommentieren.

Ein Leitungsschutzschalter schützt Leitungen, aber keines falls stellt ein Leitungsschutzschalter alleine, einen Schutz gegen indirektes Berühren also den Fehlerschutz dar.

Ein Fehlerstromschutzschalter auch noch nicht aber es ist der bessere Weg...

grüße
thomas


----------



## LEDSsuck (9 Juli 2010)

FI verwenden wir nur im Steckdosen-Stromkreis und soweit ich weiß, reicht das. Ansonsten sind FI's nicht vorgeschrieben ( meine Meinung )


----------



## SPS.at (9 Juli 2010)

LEDSsuck schrieb:


> FI verwenden wir nur im Steckdosen-Stromkreis und soweit ich weiß, reicht das. Ansonsten sind FI's nicht vorgeschrieben ( meine Meinung )



@lesdssuck
Zum Glück ist das Elektrotechnikgesetz keine Meinungsumfrage!


----------



## LEDSsuck (9 Juli 2010)

Okay, aber wie soll man dann einen Schaltschrank mit 30 FC302 - Umrichtern seriös gegen Personenschäden sichern? Muss doch ein teures Unterfangen sein...?! Außerdem hat da ein "Normalo- Mensch" eh nix zu suchen.

Für einen Tipp wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## SPS.at (10 Juli 2010)

@LEDSsuck

Wenn es um billig oder teuer geht, dann könnte ja auch einer kommen und meinen, daß dein Leitungsschutzschalter schon zu teuer ist - funktionieren tut's auch ohne den.

Für den Anlagenbauer ergibt sich kein finanzieller Nachteil da ja alle Bieter dieselbe Ausrüstung liefern müssen.

Der Fehlerschutz ist die zweite Stufe des 3-stufigen Schutzkonzeptes und keine Kann-Bestimmung.

Der Schutz gegen "Personenschäden", wie du es nennst, wird als Zusatzschutz bezeichnet und ist nur für Steckdosenkreise vorgeschrieben.

Weiters ist mir nicht klar wie der elektrische Strom zwischen "Normalo- Mensch" und anderen unterscheiden soll - bzw. wer sollen die anderen sein?
Das Elektrotechnikgesetz gilt für alle Menschen, so wie alle gleich tot sind wenn ein ausreichend hoher Strom eine ausreichende zeit einwirkt...

grüße
thomas


----------



## LEDSsuck (10 Juli 2010)

Na dann ist meine Welt eh in Ordnung. FI (= Zusatzschutz) nur im Steckdosenkreis, weil Pflicht. Nullung (= Fehlerschutz) hab ich ja - also passt. Ich kann beruhigt schlafen... 

lg


----------



## SPS.at (10 Juli 2010)

@LEDSsuck

Die Nullung gilt, wenn du die Nullungsbedingungen einhalten kannst, nur bis zum FU, auf der Antriebsseite sicher nicht mehr!

Das bedeutet, daß du keinen Fehlerschutz am Motor hast...

Warum solltest du nicht beruhigt schlafen - du warst ja bis jetzt auch von deinem Leitungsschutzschalter überzeugt.


----------



## Anfänger1400 (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo SPS.at,
es fällt immer wieder der Begriff Elektrotechnikgesetz. Ist das etwas speziell Östereichisches oder ist damit unsere BGV A3 gemeint?
Gruß


----------



## Peter_AUT (6 Juni 2012)

Zumindest in Österreich gibt es ein paar Normen welche quasi den Status eines Gesetzes haben.
Diese muss man dann auch nicht kaufen, da Gesetze öffentlich gemacht werden müssen.
Wenn es jemanden interessiert, man findet diese unter http://www.kfe.at/ technische Bestimmungen.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## RealDrive (8 Juni 2012)

*FI und FU vertragen sich nicht*

Sehr interessantes Thema.

Es gibt ja viele Sichtweisen und Lösungsansätze und oft ist nicht klar welche Normen gelten und wie diese umgestezt werden müssen/sollten.

- hier einige Infos zum nachlesen.


Viele Grüße

VLT_RealDrive


----------



## knausnice (2 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
das ist ein sehr sehr interesanntes Thema.
Wenn ich aus den ganzen Beiträgen ein Resume fasse, Müssten alle Betreiber von Elektrischen Anlagen in den einen oder mehrer FUs verbaut sind, einen spezielle auf jeden FU abgestimmten RCD vom Typ B nachrüsten.

Wenn ich in den Normn nachschaue, finde ich aber auch eine andere Möglichkeit. Wenn mich nicht täusche, steht dort auch etwas von einer Spannung von 50V wo Aufgrund der geringen Intensität auf einen Schutz durch indirktes Berühren verzichtet werden kann, da die Spannung und der daraus resultierende Strom nicht gefährlich sind.
Also müste ich als Betreiber Sorge dafür tragen, dass im Fehlerfall die Spannung am Fehlerhaften Motor nicht grösser 50V werden kann...... Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Danfoss selber gibt an, dass bei einem satten Erdschluss der FU binnen 0,4 Sekunden abschaltet um die den FU zu schützen.

Wie seht Ihr dieses?

Gruss knausnice


----------



## thomas_1975 (3 Juli 2012)

Ich denke, es ist nicht notwendig an allen Anlagen auf Typ B zu gehen, Typ A ( pulsstromsensitiv ) sollte doch reichen.
Also preislich ist der Unterschied enorm. Einziger Haken es geht dabei um 1Phasen Fu´s, bei 3 Phasen ist es Typ B 

https://www.elektror.de/uploads/tx_dmctechnicalproduct/Inbetriebnahme_Lenze.pdf
Abschnitt 3.4

gruß Thomas


----------



## RealDrive (3 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

es ist richtig dass der Betreiber gewährleisten muss, dass aus "seiner" Anlage keine Gefahr z.B. durch Erdströme hervorgeht... 
Aber wie? - Der (FI) RCD ist eine Maßnahme.

Die folgende Aussage kann man nicht so stehen lassen:


knausnice schrieb:


> Danfoss selber gibt an, dass bei einem satten Erdschluss der FU binnen 0,4 Sekunden abschaltet um die den FU zu schützen.



Bitte evtl. noch angeben wo diese Angabe nachzulesen ist.

*Hier ein Auszug aus dem Produkthandbuch des VLT 5000 (alt):* Es ist wichtig, Erdschluss-Überwachungsgerätezu verwenden, die zusammen​
mit Leistungselektronik einsetzbar sind ...IEC 61557-8.

*Hier ein Auszug aus dem Produkthandbuch des VLT Automation-Drive FC300
*2.4.2 Erdungsanforderungen​
WARNUNG​
ERDSCHLUSSGEFAHR!​

Für die Sicherheit des Bedieners ist es wichtig, den Frequenzumrichter 
gemäß den nationalen und lokalen Vorschriften sowie 
gemäß den in diesem Handbuchenthaltenen Anweisungen korrekt zu erden. 
Erdströme sindgroser als 3,5 mA. ....

Gruß
VLT_RealDrive


----------



## knausnice (3 Juli 2012)

Hallo VLT_RealDrive,
das kann mit nicht nachlesen. Habe das vom Service von Danfoss erfahren. Ist aber auch nicht wichtig.
Da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass die Abschaltung des FUs selber nicht zur offiziellen Trennung zugelassen ist.
Irgendwo im Handbuch steht auch was von Personenschutz, denn über den Danfoss nicht realisiertbar ist. Ist ja logisch, Danfoss baut ja auch FUs und keine Sicherungen usw.

Aber was machen nun alle Anlagenbetrieber?
Ich muss erstens gewärleisten, dass im Fehlerfall sicher abgeschaltet wird und zweitens muß ich dafür einen Nachweis bringen.

Im normalen Stromkreis messe ich z.B. den Schleifenwiederstand, anhand des Wiederstandes kann ich nun beurteilen ob die Vorgeschaltete Sicherung im Fehlerfall rechtzeitig auslöst.
Würde mich auch auf eine Differenzstrommessung einlassen, da ist aber jeder FU individuell zu betrachten, da wie ja alle wissen, der FU Ableitströme hat durch seinen EMV Filter.

Also bin ich nun als Anlagenbetreiber dazu gezwungen RCDs vom Typ B einzusetzen. Und dann brauche ich auch noch welche die speziell auf den jeweiligen FU abgestimmt sind. Wer hier denkt er kann sich einfach einen RCD Typ B bestellen, wird sich wundern. Denn auch dieser kann beim einschalten des FUs einfach auslösen obwohl kein Fehlerfall vorliegt.

Sonst noch einer ne Idee??

Gruß kausnice


----------



## Peter_AUT (3 Juli 2012)

Da frage ich mich, was man machen kann wenn der FU aufgrund seiner Größe im Normalbetrieb einen höheren Ableitstrom als 30mA hat.
Dann kann man sich ja nur mehr auf die Erdschlussüberwachung des FU´s selber verlassen, die EMV Kondensatoren abschalten oder einen 
Zeitverzögerten FI Typ B nehmen und hoffen dass die Ableitströme nur beim Einschalten auftreten. 

Bei SEW findet sich übrigens:


> SEW-EURODRIVE empfiehlt auf den Einsatz von Fehlerstrom-Schutzschaltern zu
> verzichten und andere Maßnahmen zum Personenschutz (z.B. gemäß EN61800-5-1,
> EN50178, EN60204-1,....) zu wählen.


----------



## pjoddi (5 Juli 2012)

Dann will ich mich auch mal mit einmischen und meine Erfahrungen kundtun...

Wir sind ein kleiner Laden und bauen häufiger Schränke für Biogasanlagen, und die gehören zu den "Anlagen mit erhöhter Brandgefahr", und es gibt ex-Bereiche auf den Anlagen.

Grundsätzlich verbauen wir bei diesen Anlagen für *jeden* Antrieb einen Fi-Schutzschalter 300mA, egal ob Fu oder nicht.
Der Unterschied liegt natürlich im FI-Typ, die FU-Antriebe bekommen FI`s, die *allstromsensitiv und stoßstomfest *sind.

*Ja - die Dinger sind schweineteuer - da kostet ein Motorantrieb im Schrank statt 380,- € mal schnell 1100,-€ - ohne FU versteht sich.*

Ich persönlich sehe das auch so, dass damit zumindest ein gewisser Schutz im Fehlerfall gewährleistet ist, den der FU selbst ja häufig noch gar nicht mitbekommt.
Probleme mit Fehlauslösungen kenne ich nicht, die Dinger tun Ihren Dienst und gut.

Ich persönlich glaube, dass die Mähr von den Fehlauslösungen zum Teil historisch begründet sind, und zum Teil von der falschen Auswahl der FI-Type aus Preisgründen herrührt.

Klar tut es verdammt weh, wenn ich einen Auftrag nicht bekomme, weil ein Mitbewerber einfach ohne FI`s baut - aber letzten Endes will ich noch ruhig schlafen können...


----------



## Bär1971 (11 September 2012)

Demnach kann man ohne sich in Normentexte zu verlieren zusammenfassen?!?:

Frequenzumrichter  und Servoregler (sind ja auch nur Umrichter) generell mit RCD 300mA  absichern als Anlagen- und Brandschutz, bei steckbaren Antrieben 30mA  als Personenschutz.

1-Phasengeräte mit einem Typ A (nicht AC)
3-Phasengeräte mit einem Typ B allstromsensitiv

Diese  zwingend in der Ausführung superimmunisiert oder superresistent oder  wie die Hersteller das verzögerte Ansprechen auch immer bezeichnen (nicht zu verwechseln mit selektiv!)
Zitat aus einem Geräteinformationsblatt von Siemens:
(Superresistent [K]
Superresistente (kurzzeitverzögerte) FI-Schutzschalter erfüllen
die maximal zulässigen Abschaltzeiten für unverzögerte Geräte.
Sie verhindern jedoch unnötige Auslösungen durch kurzzeitige
Verzögerung der Abschaltung und damit Anlagenstörungen,
wenn impulsförmige Ableitströme – wie beim Einschalten von
Kondensatoren – auftreten.)

Kann man das so zusammenfassen? Und meine Frage dazu: theoretisch müsste es doch auch für elektronische Netzteile gelten, nicht?


----------



## Bär1971 (15 September 2012)

Je weiter ich mich in das Thema "quäle" desto verwirrter werde ich.

Nach meinem derzeitigen Kenntnissstand ist der zwingende Einbau eines RCD vor FU´s im Maschinenbau an spezielle Einsatzorte und die Netzform gebunden.
Man muss ihn wohl nur im Maschinenschaltschrank an Aufstellorten vorsehen, welche besonders brandgefährdet sind und z.Bsp. an Baustellen oder in der Landwirtschaft. Desweiteren ist er beim Anschluss einer Maschine in der Industrie an ein TN-Netz nicht zwingend notwendig oder gefordert (Ausnahme besonders brandgefährdet). Die Verpflichtung zum Einbau in den Maschinenschaltschrank bezieht sich wohl nur auf TT oder IT-Netze. 

Kann einer der wirklichen Fachleute aus diesem Bereich meine Aussage bestätigen?


----------



## Ralle79 (21 Januar 2021)

Vorerst gelöscht!


----------

